# my newest creation



## danny p (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got a week untill my next soap but I've got some resin so I made this.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2011)

Really cool! Do you sell your resin pieces?


----------



## danny p (Feb 10, 2011)

I do sell them locally. No web sales yet.


----------



## ToniD (Feb 12, 2011)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful. It looks like amber.


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that's really pretty!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 14, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Elouise (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!! So gorgeous!! How long does it take to make something like that?


----------



## danny p (Jun 5, 2011)

Once I figure out what will go where in each layer it takes about an hour to pour. That one is four layers. You have to time it right so it starts to cure but not fully for each layer. If the first one cures before the last ones poured it'll run together from shrinking of the resin. It takes a little practice, I've had a few messed up ones come out of the mold. The prep is defiantly the most time consuming part.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Spectacular! :


----------

